# is a multiple pregnancy comman with clomid



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi ive just started clomid and dr warned me about multiple pregnancys with clomid 
i was just wondering if anyone had fallen with more than one baby and if so what was your clomid journey
i have a histiry of twins in my family i was a non idetical twin and my dad was an identical twin and i was wondering if this could affect me in having a muliple pregnancy


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Zoie. There don't seem to have been any that I can see so far from the ladies on this board. Check out this thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Non identical twins don't run in families as it's just the body releasing more than one egg and they both happen to get fertilised. It's identicals that run in families, and I did read that it runs down the mother's side, but not sure how true that is. Are you getting scans? If so then they will be able to see how many follies you have and if there is an increased chance of mulitples. I there is a chance of more than twins they may abandon that cycle and tell you not to have any BMS (or use protection if you do), however if you are worried about the possibility of twins then it might be worth mentioning this to them so they can let you know if you have more than one good follie.

Good luck. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have twins in your family then there could be a chance that you too could have twins but this would be the same whether you were on clomid or not.

They always have to warn you of the risks of multiple pregnancy when taking clomid because you're boosting your ovaries so there's possibility of releasing more than one egg.

I saw on another post of yours that you're having follicle tracking scans. This will be to check the thickness of your womb lining as they like it to be minimum of around 8mm for good implantation but they will also check to see how many follicles you have developing on your ovaries. They will look for dominant follicles and they like them to be minimum of about 18mm before rupturing to ensure good healthy mature egg is released...too small or too big may mean poor fertilisation as too immature/mature. If you have more than 2 or 3 dominant follicles then they will often advise you to not ttc that month & not have unprotected sex because of the higher risks of multiple pregnancies.

I ovulate naturally but was prescribed clomid for 6mths a couple of years ago to help boost things by releasing more eggs...so more target practise for the sperm ! I responded well and had 2 or 3 dominant follies each cycle and with my high progesterone levels this indicated I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs each time...but if we'd had more than 3 dominant follies they would have advised us against ttc that month.

If you check out the BFP/Bubbs/Angels thread (sticky towards top of this Clomid board) you'll see there's been a fair bit of success for some ladies using clomid but the majority of those were single births...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i am being tracked through scans and im not to bothered if i fall with more than 1 baby but i noticed that i have not heard about anyone having a multiple pregnancy even though the risk is high thanks for the info it will be handy for my scan tomorrow x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> I ovulate naturally but was prescribed clomid for 6mths a couple of years ago to help boost things by releasing more eggs...so more target practise for the sperm ! I responded well and had 2 or 3 dominant follies each cycle and with my high progesterone levels this indicated I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs each time...but if we'd had more than 3 dominant follies they would have advised us against ttc that month.
> 
> Natasha


Same here...I was told if there was more than three follicles the cycle would have to be abandoned and to avoid TTC that month.

Like with any drug there are risks involved and you have to be told about them..it's really just to cover the consultant's backs more than anything.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi zoie I wish I could remeber the statistics as my gyn gave them to me recently, your basically at a slightly higer risk of having twin than doing it without clomid, but the risk is far higher in IVF.  

There was a case which i think was related to multiple births and clomid and that was Mandy Allwood, she had pregnancy of 8 but lost them all.  There was some controversy with the case and she had been advised against conceiving that month by her cons, but she went ahead anyway.  This may prove why you need to be monitered, tho of course her situation is rare.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi thanks for all your replys its been great 
went for scan have to wait for next cycle now as follicles not big enough  
dr says its rare to work on your first cycle as your body has to get used to the clomid in your system so its nothing to worry about


----------

